# Denchap, senior mile high runner, says hi



## Denchap (Feb 14, 2004)

As a newcomer, I'll be interested to see what happens when I join in conversations on Ironmagazine Forums. 

 My background includes running (4 marathons at ages 46-49), some hiking (including Mount Kilimanjaro in Africa at age 52), being a massage therapist, serving in the Air Force as a reservist for many years and now on active duty, and previous surgeries -- lumbar laminectomy, radical prostatectomy (for prostate cancer), and inguinal hernia, among others.  

I'm interested in fitness training as well as in muscle anatomy and physiology.  I'll learn by reading posts and replies.  I may give some advice based on my experience and education, too.  

I've been married for nearly 33 years and have two adult daughters and two old, senile miniature dachshunds.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2004)

Denchap welcome to IM!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 14, 2004)

_ Welcome  _


----------

